# RTL8188CE wireless card gives only low speeds.

## Pallokala

Hi!

I bought some time ago new wireless PCI-Express card "Asus PCE-N15 Wireless N PCIe" and I've been struggling getting it to work reliably. Usual symptoms are numerous disconnects and reconnects and speeds around 0.5 - 1.0Mbit, both up and down. My internet connection is 10Mbit up and 100Mbit down and the card reports always 300Mbit/s as the wlan speed.

This problem spans over several distros and is as such universal. I believe this is driver&kernel problem.

My desktop computer has access to two different wlan AP:s from different manufacturers. I have a Zydas USB-wlan-card as a backup device through with which I can use internet reliably. It supports g-channel and gives me 10Mbit up / 10Mbit down speeds when tested at www.speedtest.net .

I have several other computers which have no problems with up-to n-channel 300Mbit/s speeds.

My two APs are configured as follows:

Zyxel VSDL-modem NAT: 40Mhz N-only WPA2-PSK-AES for performance uses

D-Link DIR-615 bridge: b/g/n 20Mhz WPA2-PSK-AES for all legacy devices

Zyxel has NAT. D-Link is connected with Cat5-cable to Zyxel and serves as a bridge.

What has been done:

I have tested all current 3.x-series kernels up to (and now using) 3.4-rc1.

I found two patches from the bugzilla entry https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=770207 which improved the stability of connection, but didn't help with the speed.

Forcing the Zyxel-AP to use 20Mhz bandwith does not make any difference, except maximum speed.

The best configuration so far has been: 40Mhz, control sideband - "Upper". With that I get 10Mbit up / 4Mbit down from speedtest.net .

I have tried changing module options swenc, ips, swlps and fwlps and many combinations.

I have tried both in-kernel and latest official drivers from realtek.com.tw.

Any ideas how to debug this problem?

----------

## Pallokala

lspci -knnv

06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter [10ec:8178] (rev 01)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:84b6]

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

	Memory at feafc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

	Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

	Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-91-81-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

	Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

	Kernel modules: rtl8192ce

uname -a

Linux xxxxx 3.4.0-rc1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 1 15:06:10 EEST 2012 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

eix net-misc/networkmanager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Installed versions:  0.9.2.0-r2(11.13.51 05.01.2012)(avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhclient gnutls introspection kernel_linux ppp resolvconf -dhcpcd -doc -nss -wimax)

Official realtek driver I tried:

rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011

iwconfig wlan1

wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"XXXXXXXXXXXX"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: CC:5D:4E:7A:84:E7   

          Bit Rate=300 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=61/70  Signal level=-49 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:216   Missed beacon:0

The count "Invalid misc:" changes really often.

----------

## Pallokala

One "normal" usecase where the connection work for few minutes and then fails is like following:

```
Apr 02 21:40:40 [kernel] [95936.115479] wlan1: associated

Apr 02 21:40:43 [kernel] [95939.106087] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:43 [kernel] [95939.106220] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:44 [kernel] [95940.102148] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:44 [kernel] [95940.114107] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:45 [kernel] [95941.088184] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:45 [kernel] [95941.098126] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:46 [kernel] [95942.085189] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:46 [kernel] [95942.093163] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:47 [kernel] [95943.083171] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:47 [kernel] [95943.088164] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:48 [kernel] [95944.085168] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:48 [kernel] [95944.091150] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:49 [kernel] [95945.083179] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:49 [kernel] [95945.088146] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:51 [kernel] [95946.693310] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:40:51 [kernel] [95946.700283] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:41:02 [kernel] [95957.926797] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 7)

Apr 02 21:41:02 [kernel] [95957.962477] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95958.970263] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95958.989719] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95958.992141] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95959.003229] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95959.006611] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95959.006620] wlan1: associated

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95959.034245] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:41:03 [kernel] [95959.034394] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 02 21:48:46 [kernel] [96420.477350] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 7)

Apr 02 21:48:46 [kernel] [96420.507989] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 02 21:48:47 [kernel] [96421.518361] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 02 21:48:47 [kernel] [96421.538258] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:48:47 [kernel] [96421.539793] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 02 21:48:47 [kernel] [96421.550743] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:48:47 [kernel] [96421.556453] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 02 21:48:47 [kernel] [96421.556462] wlan1: associated

Apr 02 21:48:55 [kernel] [96429.521660] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 15)

Apr 02 21:48:55 [kernel] [96429.546038] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 02 21:48:56 [kernel] [96430.553229] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 02 21:48:56 [kernel] [96430.573091] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:48:56 [kernel] [96430.575447] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 02 21:48:56 [kernel] [96430.586554] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:48:56 [kernel] [96430.589919] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 02 21:48:56 [kernel] [96430.589922] wlan1: associated

Apr 02 21:49:02 [kernel] [96436.399069] wlan1: deauthenticating from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX by local choice (reason=3)

Apr 02 21:49:02 [kernel] [96436.441202] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 02 21:49:03 [kernel] [96437.457118] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 02 21:49:03 [kernel] [96437.477363] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:49:03 [kernel] [96437.481961] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 02 21:49:03 [kernel] [96437.492785] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:49:03 [kernel] [96437.496192] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 02 21:49:03 [kernel] [96437.496194] wlan1: associated

Apr 02 21:49:11 [kernel] [96445.461853] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 15)

Apr 02 21:49:11 [kernel] [96445.481044] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 02 21:49:12 [kernel] [96446.488629] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 02 21:49:12 [kernel] [96446.508103] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:49:12 [kernel] [96446.510405] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 02 21:49:12 [kernel] [96446.520602] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:49:12 [kernel] [96446.528220] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 02 21:49:12 [kernel] [96446.528230] wlan1: associated

Apr 02 21:49:20 [kernel] [96454.489730] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 15)

Apr 02 21:49:20 [kernel] [96454.505934] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 02 21:49:21 [kernel] [96455.513137] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 02 21:49:21 [kernel] [96455.532978] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:49:21 [kernel] [96455.534482] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 02 21:49:21 [kernel] [96455.545450] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 02 21:49:21 [kernel] [96455.548778] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 02 21:49:21 [kernel] [96455.548781] wlan1: associated

Apr 02 21:49:28 [kernel] [96462.121550] wlan1: deauthenticating from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX by local choice (reason=3)

Apr 02 21:49:28 [kernel] [96462.156872] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

```

Connection was somewhat working from 21:40:43 to 21:41:02 and from 21:41:03 to 21:48:46 after which it failed to reconnect until manually unloading and reloading the kernel modules.

Ping during the 21:41 - 21:48 timespace showed following:

```
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

100 packets transmitted, 100 received, 0% packet loss, time 99131ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 4.890/12.653/202.286/20.877 ms

```

As you can see the rtt should be around 4-5ms almost all the time.

I wonder if the WPA2-PSK-AES-encryption causes some problems?

----------

## chithanh

```
Apr 02 21:48:46 [kernel] [96420.507989] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain 
```

This usually means only low transmit power, passive scanning and disabling of some other things. See if crda and wireless-regdb are installed properly. If you use wpa_supplicant, ensure that it is launched with -Dnl80211 (not -Dwext).

If it still does not work, you may have to set the regulatory domain manually.

```
# iw reg set <countrycode>
```

----------

## Pallokala

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Apr 02 21:48:46 [kernel] [96420.507989] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for answering. I were wondering about that just yesterday and now I have the CRDA installed and 'iw reg set FI' executed. More testing will happen this evening when I'm back home from work.

I'm using NetworkManager and by checking the logs I doubt it could be the culprit.

Yet I doubt that is the reason why my connection is not working, because my another wlan card still connects flawlessly in 802.11g-mode.

----------

## Pallokala

Well well well. What a surprise. After fresh reboot the connection has been up 15 minutes.

After last try I reduced the bandwith from 40Mhz to 20Mhz.

Now I get following from iw dev wlan1 link:

```
Connected to cc:5d:4e:XX:XX:XX (on wlan1)

   SSID: XXXXXX

   freq: 2462

   RX: 354147 bytes (1420 packets)

   TX: 76240 bytes (500 packets)

   signal: -49 dBm

   tx bitrate: 144.4 MBit/s MCS 15 short GI

   bss flags:   short-preamble short-slot-time

   dtim period:   0

   beacon int:   100
```

Is that good?

www.speedtest.net gives me:

Ping 32ms

Download speed 5Mbps

Upload speed 8.5Mbps

That is still less than what I get with ZyDas 802.11g USB-adapter (40ms/13Mbps/10Mbps). And very far away from the supposed 144Mbit/sec.

----------

## Pallokala

Testing the 40Mhz bandwith shows following:

Ping times do not vary.

40Mhz with Control Sideband: Lower gives 2Mbit/s down and 1Mbit/s up.

With Control Sideband: upper fives 4Mbit/s down and 4Mbit/s up.

So the control sideband-setting really matters. Yet actual speed is lower than with 20Mhz bandwith.

The Invalid Misc -count shown by iwconfig began changing. It resets whenever the connection deauthenticates.

The following is a repeating snippet showing what is going on when the bandwith is 40Mhz:

```
Apr 03 22:27:28 [kernel] [ 1814.170572] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 03 22:27:28 [kernel] [ 1814.170581] wlan1: associated

Apr 03 22:27:28 [kernel] [ 1814.201041] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:27:28 [kernel] [ 1814.201261] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.010297] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 7)

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.054218] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.065262] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.065269] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.065277] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.065284] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.065290] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.065296] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:16 [kernel] [ 1862.065301] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.850629] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.870089] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.887311] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.898413] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.903608] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.903618] wlan1: associated

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.932109] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:28:29 [kernel] [ 1874.932275] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.230007] wlan1: deauthenticating from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX by local choice (reason=3)

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.280416] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.291388] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.291395] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.291403] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.291410] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.291416] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.291422] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:36 [kernel] [ 1881.291428] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.313774] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.333496] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.335837] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.346987] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.355873] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.355876] wlan1: associated

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.384503] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:28:37 [kernel] [ 1882.384678] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.891246] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 7)

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.919917] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.930976] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.930983] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.930991] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.930998] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.931004] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.931010] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:29:47 [kernel] [ 1952.931016] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.922538] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.942179] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.943696] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.956662] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.960128] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.960131] wlan1: associated

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.989398] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:29:48 [kernel] [ 1953.989580] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.049019] wlan1: deauthenticated from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (Reason: 7)

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.087722] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.098689] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.098695] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.098703] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.098710] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.098716] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.098722] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:31:28 [kernel] [ 2053.098728] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.089182] wlan1: authenticate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.108975] wlan1: send auth to cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.129629] wlan1: authenticated

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.140371] wlan1: associate with cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (try 1/3)

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.156499] wlan1: RX AssocResp from cc:5d:XX:XX:XX:XX (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.156508] wlan1: associated

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.185921] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

Apr 03 22:31:29 [kernel] [ 2054.186007] rtlwifi:rtl_op_set_key():<0-0> not open hw encryption

```

----------

## BillWho

Pallokala,

This might not apply to your card, but I had the same exact situation that you're exhibiting. This is the card I'm using: ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter [Ralink RT3072]

Although a cd was included with linux source, the driver is now included in the kernel. So I enabled it, setup wpa_supplicant and the appropriate configuration files.

When I connected I experienced the same situation - authenticating and deauthenticating.  I went back to where I unpacked the source and checked the README file. There was a line that read IMPORTANT copy RT2870STA.dat to /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA. I created the directory, copied the file and that took care of the problem.

In short is there a file that's required for your  card?

Hope this helps   :Wink: 

----------

## Pallokala

Thank you for the suggestion. I double checked the official drivers from Realtek and those didn't have any extra instructions. Also the firmware from linux-firmware is the same as the files from realteks driver package.

Well my problem became more interesting now that I actually managed to create kernel oops with this driver: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=43044 .

I have some strange ideas to try out tomorrowish.

----------

## Misfit138

I can confirm nearly identical behavior with the rtl8192cu mainline driver and Edimax ew-7811un wireless adapter. I've been forced to use the downloadable Realtek  drivers, which I got to compile following this tip on the Ubuntu bugtracker.

----------

